# ISLAND BARGE TOMORROW-Jan 16



## hageman.2

News circulating around the Island is that Hank's Heating and Plumbing, from Toledo is going to bring steel over for the Put-In-Bay dock project tomorrow with a heavy barge.

Earlier reports were they were going from the Miller Ferry dock at Catawba to the Miller Ferry dock on South Bass, but more recent reports say that they may be coming from Kelleys Island to the downtown Put-In-Bay public docks. 

The U.S. Coast Guard have been notified in Toledo and are in discussions with the other stations in Marblehead and Cleveland.

If this happens as planned they may have a busy day as hundreds of ice fishermen are on the ice today and presumably would be tomorrow morning...........


----------



## hearttxp

Really ? Wow Just cant believe they would do something like this ? I always thought they made plans way before any ice should up for Island Projects ? This could really hurt the island Ice fishing guides ? What is your thoughts Joe ?


----------



## Double J

I'd say the responsible parties arent gonna be very popular at south bass


----------



## ErieRider

Trying to wrap my head around this. We are supposed to be out there starting Friday. So either way they go they are potentially creating an area for ice to floe??? Or do you guys feel the west side would be unaffected??? Kind of throws me for a loop since guys are finally on ice and a lot leave their gear til ice out now?? Looking for some first hand knowledge how this would affect the triangle area.
I understand if its needed but was wondering the effect

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## captmike

John , call me 4193086925 or if anybody has his number text it to me, i've got 10 Shantys set up in front of the mouse Island dock ,will see if they drive through


----------



## moke

Just talked to a buddy at PIB and he said we should be good fishing off PIB. I 'm going up Fri morning to fish. On a good note, saw a pic of a nice pig taken off PIB today. I know they took some eyes today off PIB. Reports are getting better. If your going up, let me know and we will have a beer.

Be safe 
Moke


----------



## ErieRider

Did some calling and this is what I was told and it is coming directly from me. I spoke directly to petty officer love of USCG station Marblehead. His words were his lines have been blowing up and to spread the word. And that is no ice breaking til earliest Monday. District 9 requires 72 hours notice and that the notice has not been made. Planning is still in the process and breaking can not begin til the port master is advised and deems the ice breaking as necessary. There is no path chosen at this point as well. So at this point no ice breaking operations til Monday at earliest. He requested I check back with him Monday prior to hitting the ice as a precaution. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## captmike

Just got same info from coast guard, time to make your voices heard and put pressure on guys, coast guard number 4197984445 , call who ever you can to make some noise


----------



## moke

Thanks ErieRider for the update. Just saw another 9 lbs. pig taken today off PIB.


----------



## fishingful

No ice in a few years and now they are thinking of doing this? Great....how much tourism money will be lost in the slow season up there. Get your head out of your ........


----------



## ErieRider

captmike said:


> Just got same info from coast guard, time to make your voices heard and put pressure on guys, coast guard number 4197984445 , call who ever you can to make some noise


With all due respect I am not feeling that. The petty officer requested to spread the word and that is what I am doing. No need to hammer them with complaints when they asked to get the info out. They are fully aware of this and during our conversation he advised they are well aware that a lot of icers will be out this weekend. Heck get them mad enough and they may bust it out of spite!?? Like I said he told me their phone has been blowing up about this issue. It won't be done unless deemed necessary by the USCG and local govt. 
I don't know I think we need to just fish. Jmo but whatever do as you please but please keep in mind that the primary purpose of the great lakes is commerce and that's why there are ice breakers to keep commerce moving. No matter how much money we put into the lakes as sportsmen the commerce is top priority.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## captmike

Huge amount of money gets spent to the local economy when ice fishing is under way, that is commerce!


----------



## KPI

just relax everyone if they are going to do it is out of our control!!! capt mike I know you have some money wrapped up in it but calling and getting guys mad who are just doing there job is not right!!!from a business side of it your money and the money made in port Clinton on ice fishing is just a drop in the bucket compared to what they make during busy season you may want to think different but it is what it is. ice fishing is a pleasure hobby!!!! shipping is BIG business let them do what they think is right I think calling and B----ing at them is a big disrespect to the US coast guard just my two cents KPI


----------



## captmike

Not about big business vs small, they didn't get there crap on island in time , island has an agreement with coast guard that there will not be ice cut in south passage as it is a ice bridge for benefit of islanders. These guys were gonna have a private cutter come in and blow thru without notifying coast guard which they are not allowed to do. Don't call if you don't want but don't tell me my investment isn't worth as much to me as theirs is to them, thank you


----------



## hageman.2

I would hope that the decision to cut paths through a heavily used section of Lake Erie ice would weigh the logic of allowing one project's needs to trump the safety of hundreds of ice fishermen, the livelihood of local ice guides and money potentially lost by hotels, bed & breakfast houses, gas stations, bait stores, air transport companies, taxis, restaurants, bars, grocery stores, winter clothing suppliers, shops selling specialty ice fishing equipment such as augers-electronics-hand held GPS's, etc. If a USCG ice-breaker is used it would be a poor use of tax money to benefit so few and harm so many.


----------



## K Metzger

kpi your right ice fishing is just a pleasure hobby, and so is going to the bay to park a boat at the docks they are trying to bring across. not only does this involve the fisherman, it also effects the guides who lay out money to take people out, bait shops, hotels, gas stations, restaurants license sales etc, etc, etc


----------



## Knute

I watched a crane unloading steel at Miller ferry dock Monday afternoon. Plenty of ice looking east to Kelly island and Marblehead. Stopped at pebble beach to look at air boats, all ice as far as I could see. Today it's ALL GONE !!!


----------



## ChallieS

We should probably not "blowup"the USCG phones but instead do the same to the people who are responsible for this fiasco. Maybe if they cannot conduct business for a few days they may respect the business of others. If they do succeed in getting the freight to the island, it will set there untouched until April.


----------



## ErieRider

Well actually according to the USCG today they have been discussing sending an ice breaker owned by the us govt to break it up and it has been in the works for some time per USCG. It is positioned in Cleveland waiting. When I said commerce I meant industry. That is of utmost importance for the USCG and the purpose of the great lakes in all reality. Never once was there discussion of going through the south passage when I spoke to them. They laid out routes and again had to be approved by the locals as well. To me if you need to call anyone it would be pib village hall and the cargo hauler as they would be the ones deeming it as necessary to enter port. The comments concerning the ice fishing accessories and other income, close the docks for a week at pib during peak season and I would bet the profit lost on the island would far outweigh the money lost during low season. It sucks for everyone who has a horse in the ice season or knows someone who does for sure. I don't want it to happen either but I am sure they feel they stand to lose more shut down in summer than working in the off season.
I am done on the topic and going fishing!! Didn't post this for debate but for safety and planning of all. I went right to the source got the info and they asked if I could please help distribute it and still turns into bs about right and wrong. More and more I just need to sit in the background of this site and stop trying to help. 
Bottom line if it is seen as necessary it will happen but there will be 72 hour notice so be advised.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KPI

poor tax money is a rescue of people off the ice years back!!!I do ice fish I will be on the ice but if the US coast guard decides to do it i support it bottom line they are there for everyone who use the lake not just some ice fisherman!!!KPI


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing

I typically don't like to stir the pot but.......wouldn't a simpler solution have been to move the materials before freeze up?..... or simply wait another 6 weeks and save a ton of money all around? No taxpayer dollars spent on ice breaker ops outside of normal shipping lanes....and no extra expense to PIB taxpayers for what surely has to be much higher freight costs delivering materials through ice covered waters.

I also think the economic impact of ice fishermen should not be trivialized. Yes the past few years have brought shortened or no ice seasons, but historically ice fishing has been enjoyed by thousands annually. You start adding up the money we spent on the things Hageman2 pointed out during a single weekend ice fishing trip and calculate those numbers over the number of fishable days in a good old fashioned "normal" ice season on Lake Erie and it is very significant. Agree fixing docks at PIB is important to the economy of the Bass Islands, Port Clinton, or even all of NW Ohio..... but as a seasonal business owner, off season cash flow like winter recreation generates can be as important to survival as peak revenue months. Go try and find an auger, a shanty, or a gold clown jigging Rapala at Bass Pro tomorrow and all you'll find is empty shelves and pegs.

My 2 cents......Certainly there has to be an equitable solution to this situation.


----------



## hearttxp

Looks Like Monday 1/20 

"The latest update on the "ice breaking tug" situation. They are planning on bringing a tug out of Cleveland on Monday, to break a path from the Bay around the East side of PIB to the Catawba Dock. They have filed their plan with the Coast Guard and things look like this will happen this Monday, Jan. 20th. Notice to Mariners are being posted, but spread the word no matter"

This is from the Owner of the Miller Ferry boat Line who owns the dock on Catawba.

My own 2 cents on this is that NO one wants this to happen ? except those who need the Materials on the island. 

But it looks like it will ?


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing

This route sounds like it might be the best solution to minimize risk to the ice fishing contingency but it still effects the South Passage. With open water to the east fracturing the ice bridge between Catabwa and South Bass could loosen things up for a sizeable chunk to separate in a hard west wind. The good news is our short term forecast is calling for single digit low temps starting early next week and sticking around for a while so things should heal quickly. Regardless, stay alert and be safe out there!

Like most things, there are always 2 sides to every story and while it makes little sense to most of us to move a barge in mid-January, there has to be some sort of intelligent thought that has gone into the rationale. We may never know...


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing

You gotta love how easy a Google search turns up info.....here's some supporting rationale on the dollars at stake with the PIB dock improvement project. It's a $3.5 million project. Interesting that a large portion of the funding is coming from a federal grant administered by the ODNR. There had to be some conflict between watercraft and wildlife divisions...... 

Anyways....this gives you an idea on the scope of the project and what it means to the village of PIB. 
http://www.ohiodnr.com/home_page/Ne...t-Will-Fund-Put-In-Bay-Dock-Improvements.aspx


----------



## DEAD_EYE

Well I agree that this has to happen but I don't agree with the route they are taking. If they were taking into account the safety of ice fisherman in the south passage why not use the Kelley's Island ferry dock. It would be a shorter route from Cleveland and it would not mess with the ice in the south passage. JMO...


----------



## hearttxp

DEAD_EYE said:


> Well I agree that this has to happen but I don't agree with the route they are taking. If they were taking into account the safety of ice fisherman in the south passage why not use the Kelley's Island ferry dock. It would be a shorter route from Cleveland and it would not mess with the ice in the south passage. JMO...


Yea but they made agreement with Miller dock owner some time back. The barge and breaker come from Cleveland ! Steel and such siting on Miller dock at Catawba where it will be picked up


----------



## ErieRider

MageeEast said:


> You gotta love how easy a Google search turns up info.....here's some supporting rationale on the dollars at stake with the PIB dock improvement project. It's a $3.5 million project. Interesting that a large portion of the funding is coming from a federal grant administered by the ODNR. There had to be some conflict between watercraft and wildlife divisions......
> 
> Anyways....this gives you an idea on the scope of the project and what it means to the village of PIB.
> http://www.ohiodnr.com/home_page/Ne...t-Will-Fund-Put-In-Bay-Dock-Improvements.aspx


Thanks for posting that article on the grant. 

As I tried to make the point earlier, the article clearly defines (by defining how important the repairs are to the biggest facility on the island) why they want to do this now and not lose out on the money for the docks being down in the summer.


----------



## ChallieS

ErieRider, since you seem to have a lot of connections, could you keep us posted on the progress of the project? I would be curious to know when they actually start the work that this freight is intended for. It would interesting to see how badly it is needed.


----------



## ChallieS

Not saying the project is not needed, just the timing I'm questioning.


----------



## hearttxp

ChallieS said:


> ErieRider, since you seem to have a lot of connections, could you keep us posted on the progress of the project? I would be curious to know when they actually start the work that this freight is intended for. It would interesting to see how badly it is needed.


Oh ChallieS if this is for City docks like they Say ? They will have to have that project done before the season starts 4/1 or around there. With the weather they might even be behind schedule already ?

I know where I dock they are putting up a New building and the weather has them slowed a bite. But they are driving new pilings in this weather there ?


----------



## captmike

This wasn't there only option it wasn't much more to have it airlifted by helicopter


----------



## island troller

I heard too the move will be Monday. If by water it will be on the east side of South Bass entering PIB from Ballast. Now there is talk that it may just be by helicopter instead. We are going over Tuesday fishing for the week so we have interest in this also.


----------



## birdhunt

this from WPCR on facebook-
WPCR - PortClintonRadio.com

Options for this story



BREAKING NEWS.....and do we mean "breaking"!!!!!

The latest update on the "ice breaking tug" situation. They are planning on bringing a tug out of Cleveland on Monday, to break a path from the Bay around the East side of PIB to the Catawba Dock. They have filed their plan with the Coast Guard and things look like this will happen this Monday, Jan. 20th. Notice to Mariners are being posted, but spread the word no matter.


----------



## Papascott

With the temps early next week they'll have a heck of a fun time running that tug with single degree temps. I'm just hoping they get it done quick so the ice can heal up.


----------



## reeldirty1

they can give us a ride out


----------



## hearttxp

Here is a look at Mouse Is and Miller dock on Catawba where they will be coming into Monday.


----------



## Angler ss

Bad timing with the ice just starting to harden up again!The only positive if the breaker stays from Millers to the east side of the south bass bay we should be able to fish west of Catawba and west of south bass ( green island,rattle snake area). Had they came from Toledo or Detroit or went to the west side of south bass it couldn have been much worse.


----------



## BIG JOHNSON

This is BS, first off using tax money to break ice to get materials to an island that should of been shipped over during the open water season. Now anyone that doesn't know or read about this may end up drowned and froze to death after they cross over the broken ice from this fiasco! More I think about this, the more i know its crap. How bout better planning and better use of OUR money....oh yeah its the government..I forgot.


----------



## hearttxp

BIG JOHNSON said:


> This is BS, first off using tax money to break ice to get materials to an island that should of been shipped over during the open water season. Now anyone that doesn't know or read about this may end up drowned and froze to death after they cross over the broken ice from this fiasco! More I think about this, the more i know its crap. How bout better planning and better use of OUR money....oh yeah its the government..I forgot.


NO tax dollars being used guys ! Except for the money to do the Project? It will be a Private Tug breaking Ice from what I have read ? They filled their Plans with the Coast Guard that is all. That is why they are involved ?


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing

$2.5 million in federal grant money is tax dollars. Its possible a case could be made that waiting until now to transport materials rather than during open water season is irresponsible use of project funds. But as I've said before, there's always 2 sides of a story and we don't know all the facts yet. There could be a number of reasons why it has to be shipped now instead of earlier or later this spring. Deadlines, the steel order may have been delayed, government paperwork got bogged down in red tape, ODNR restrictions (I know work in fish spawning areas has be done outside of spawning season) or even stipulations in the contract that penalize the contractor for late completion. Long and short is this will happen and it appears there were steps made to minimize the damage to the ice bridge between South Bass and the mainland and it is going to be very cold for a while. 

I saw a post suggesting there is talk the materials may be transported via air crane? That would be great if it pays to do it.


----------



## ChallieS

Try reversing the seasons and pull some stunt that would inhibit open water use of the lake and you would see it get stopped.


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing

I think the whole premise behind working through the winter "off season" is they need those docks available for open water season by April. The entire village of PIB relies heavily on transient boaters to keep the cash registers ringing.


----------



## Rabbeye

Why is grant money being used at all ? Let pib pay for it since they will benefit. Considering the cost to go over for a day, like a beer costing $6 or so, they have plenty of money for any project that improves their village. They are getting their cake and eating to here. Going on the west side is a shorter distance from millers dock but that would ruin the ice and cause guys not to go over and stay on the island spending money.


----------



## Rabbeye

By the way, this is our money being spent. I wish this 3.5 million grant was going to help poor school districts, build cheap homes for the poor, feed the hungry, or help special needs children.


----------



## K gonefishin

Rabbeye said:


> By the way, this is our money being spent. I wish this 3.5 million grant was going to help poor school districts, build cheap homes for the poor, feed the hungry, or help special needs children.


The government spends 350 billion on that this is a drop in the bucket


----------



## Captain Kevin

K gonefishin said:


> The government spends 350 billion on that this is a drop in the bucket


True, but it's all over seas.


----------



## reo

Haha, the DRAMMA that is Lake Erie ice fishing! I Look forward to it every year as it usually signals the mid-point of winter and means that spring is getting nearer  And there is never a lack of entertainment.


----------



## Jeff65

Rabbeye said:


> Why is grant money being used at all ? Let pib pay for it since they will benefit. Considering the cost to go over for a day, like a beer costing $6 or so, they have plenty of money for any project that improves their village. They are getting their cake and eating to here. Going on the west side is a shorter distance from millers dock but that would ruin the ice and cause guys not to go over and stay on the island spending money.[/QUOTE
> 
> Found this on another site:
> In cooperation with the Ohio Department of Natural Resources, will receive $2.2 million through the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service Boating Infrastructure Grant. The department and the village will match that amount with more than $1.3 million to replace or renovate 905 feet of existing docks and construct 590 feet of new floating docks. The money also will be used for lighting, electrical, water and fire protection improvements on all existing and proposed docks for transient boaters.
> 
> This is the same type of federal grant that help to build the state park at Middle Bass. If something like this ticks you off......how about the family that owns the Jet Express. They collaborated with the put in bay port authority and got money to pay for at least two of there boats with similar federal grants.


----------



## WillyDub

This is why we can't have nice things.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

I thought it wasn't gonna happen, here it is...
http://coastguardnews.com/ice-break...-and-catawba-islands-on-lake-erie/2014/01/17/


----------



## WalleyeWiz

Where and who did you hear that from ??m

Dwayne


----------



## Snook

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> I thought it wasn't gonna happen, here it is...
> http://coastguardnews.com/ice-break...-and-catawba-islands-on-lake-erie/2014/01/17/


Unreal...finally some Erie ice and something working against it already. Keep me posted on any info out of Crane Johnny. Maybe this time I won't dump out all of the shiners in the bottom of my shanty on the way out. Buddies said there is a good bite off the island with bunches of small eye's and perch.


----------



## hearttxp

Jeff65 said:


> Rabbeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is grant money being used at all ? Let pib pay for it since they will benefit. Considering the cost to go over for a day, like a beer costing $6 or so, they have plenty of money for any project that improves their village. They are getting their cake and eating to here. Going on the west side is a shorter distance from millers dock but that would ruin the ice and cause guys not to go over and stay on the island spending money.[/QUOTE
> 
> Found this on another site:
> In cooperation with the Ohio Department of Natural Resources, will receive $2.2 million through the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service Boating Infrastructure Grant. The department and the village will match that amount with more than $1.3 million to replace or renovate 905 feet of existing docks and construct 590 feet of new floating docks. The money also will be used for lighting, electrical, water and fire protection improvements on all existing and proposed docks for transient boaters.
> 
> This is the same type of federal grant that help to build the state park at Middle Bass. If something like this ticks you off......how about the family that owns the Jet Express. They collaborated with the put in bay port authority and got money to pay for at least two of there boats with similar federal grants.
> 
> 
> 
> I see Nothing wrong with them spending Grant money at Pib Or MBI. You should see the state own marinas in Lake Huron on the Mich side.
> They are Great.
> 
> Do you ever wonder How many tax dollars are collected from the lake Erie islands ?? Sure is better than the hell hole in the city Of Cleveland or even Detroit for that matter.
> 
> And No Not just One family owns the Jet Express. It is a group.
> 
> This project has been on the books for a while ? I actual thought it was to happen last year.
> 
> And if you did not like the $6 dollar beers stay home. There are plenty to show up to buy them.
> 
> Sorry just my thoughts. I personaly think the Lake Erie islands are the best thing happening in this part of our State. Compares to Place Like Key West. And that is 1500 miles away.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jeff65

I have zero problem with states/municipalities accessing federal monies to increase infrastructure i.e. MBI State Park, PIB public docks. I do have a problem when federal grants end up getting funneled to private businesses. I fully understand the monies are spent/expended legitimately, and on paper meant to increase traffic to areas so entire regions benefit. 

And I totally agree with you that we are extremely fortunate to have such a place in our backyard.


----------



## KaGee

The thread has drifted off topic. Please limit comments to whether or not an ice breaking tug comes through.

Sent from my Sprint Samsung Galaxy S4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jeff65

Ok.... I don't think this has been posted yet. We should be able to track the progression via the ships AIS signals. Here is the link below. This will bring up the great lakes and you can then move over to Cleveland and see the current positions of the ships. We should be able to see them the whole way across the lake to Catawba and then the bay. Hopes this is helpful.

http://ais.boatnerd.com/


----------



## b drake

Just heard from the PIB Facebook page that they have cancelled the ice cutting for Monday!!!!!!


----------



## b drake

here it is


----------



## sady dog

guess the nest question would be ...Why?


----------



## Jeff65

Weather would be my guess

...GALE WARNING IN EFFECT THROUGH LATE TONIGHT...

.THIS AFTERNOON...SOUTHWEST WINDS 15 TO 25 KNOTS INCREASING TO
35 KNOT GALES. A CHANCE OF FLURRIES LATE. THE LAKE IS MOSTLY ICE
COVERED.
.TONIGHT...SOUTHWEST WINDS TO 35 KNOT GALES BECOMING WEST AND
DIMINISHING TO 10 TO 20 KNOTS. A CHANCE OF SNOW SHOWERS LATE.
.MONDAY...WEST WINDS 10 TO 15 KNOTS BECOMING NORTH. A CHANCE OF


----------



## hearttxp

Jeff65 said:


> Weather would be my guess
> 
> ...GALE WARNING IN EFFECT THROUGH LATE TONIGHT...
> 
> .THIS AFTERNOON...SOUTHWEST WINDS 15 TO 25 KNOTS INCREASING TO
> 35 KNOT GALES. A CHANCE OF FLURRIES LATE. THE LAKE IS MOSTLY ICE
> COVERED.
> .TONIGHT...SOUTHWEST WINDS TO 35 KNOT GALES BECOMING WEST AND
> DIMINISHING TO 10 TO 20 KNOTS. A CHANCE OF SNOW SHOWERS LATE.
> .MONDAY...WEST WINDS 10 TO 15 KNOTS BECOMING NORTH. A CHANCE OF


No Weather Has Nothing to do with call off the operation. It has been put off till futher notice Due to the pressure from the Ice fishing Community At PIB and others !


----------



## b drake

Amen! Good news for fisherman!


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Here is an link for ya:
http://pibdaily.com/2014/01/19/hph-mechanical-places-put-in-bay-ice-breaking-on-hold/

Can't say I didn't tell ya so Mike


----------



## ggrem

This is definitely a good thing!!!!!!!!! A lot of guys are fishing and generating money for that area right now. Good move in my opinion


----------



## hearttxp

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> Here is an link for ya:
> http://pibdaily.com/2014/01/19/hph-mechanical-places-put-in-bay-ice-breaking-on-hold/
> 
> Can't say I didn't tell ya so Mike


Your the Man!!!!! Just went back to get link from PIB site and you posted already. This week it is on.


----------



## island troller

Plan B? Im guessing the air lift option.


----------



## sady dog

holy crap...that guy in charge should be running our country...Finally someone with a little common sense up there making decisions...


----------



## hearttxp

Something to think about ? This metal to be taken to pib was for new docks at the city docks. I would assume it would go into the water to sit on the bottom ? How would they even install with ice in the Harbor has to be 12" to 14" thick ? Just asking ? I really cant believe it is need right now ?

Just Glad they didn't do it.


----------



## birdhunt

http://www.portclintonnewsherald.co...s-concerned-about-rare-project?nclick_check=1


this was put on the news herald at about 10PM........has CG put anything definite out yet??


----------



## 68bucks

sady dog said:


> holy crap...that guy in charge should be running our country...Finally someone with a little common sense up there making decisions...


If the guy running the project was such a wiz his steel would have been on the island in November. Not the guy I want running my project let alone the country. I'm guessing what ever his plan "B" is will cost them more.


----------



## hearttxp

68bucks said:


> If the guy running the project was such a wiz his steel would have been on the island in November. Not the guy I want running my project let alone the country. I'm guessing what ever his plan "B" is will cost them more.


I believe they where still building these pieces off site somewhere and thought they would have time to get on Last Miller runs of the season ?But then came the cold snap ? Well this is what I have been told else where.

Good deal though for Ice this season


----------



## FISHIN 2

If they wait till the end of the week, they should be able to slide em accross, here's a good chance to make some serious bait money guys. How many quads will it take to pull a big sled !!!


----------



## swantucky

hearttxp said:


> I believe they where still building these pieces off site somewhere and thought they would have time to get on Last Miller runs of the season ?But then came the cold snap ? Well this is what I have been told else where.
> 
> Good deal though for Ice this season


I would bet my Vex something like that is what happened. In todays economy most jobs/plants operate on an as needed basis with materials. Specially treated steel for underwater applications is not sitting on the rack at Lowe's, it has to be manufatured on a per job basis in most of cases. Also keep in mind projects like this are on a tight schedule to start, many times with costly penalties for everyday beyond the scheduled completion date. They probably wanted to have the stuff sitting there so the minute the weather broke they could have guys onsite getting it done.

Plus we icefisherman forget we are in the minority. I would also bet HPH was completely blindsided by the reaction they got. If I told my boss I was going to delay a multimillion dollar job because of icefisherman he would look at me like I grew a second head. 

My own Mom does'nt understand the passion and her Dad is the one who got me started in all this Erie ice madness!! So I can't expect the general public to get it!! 

That being said does anyone think if I go to the quad dealership and told them I was going to stand in the showroom singing showtunes in a thong they would get my iceride done quicker?? I'm dyin' here


----------



## KaGee

swantucky said:


> That being said does anyone think if I go to the quad dealership and told them I was going to stand in the showroom singing showtunes in a thong they would get my iceride done quicker?? I'm dyin' here



My eyes! My eyes!!!


----------



## Angler ss

I bet the would move your ride to the top of the there work schedule.lmao


----------



## Igotgills2

now that "that" image is in my head..... almost makes me want to go help them finish your quad early.


----------



## keepinitreel

hageman.2 said:


> I would hope that the decision to cut paths through a heavily used section of Lake Erie ice would weigh the logic of allowing one project's needs to trump the safety of hundreds of ice fishermen, the livelihood of local ice guides and money potentially lost by hotels, bed & breakfast houses, gas stations, bait stores, air transport companies, taxis, restaurants, bars, grocery stores, winter clothing suppliers, shops selling specialty ice fishing equipment such as augers-electronics-hand held GPS's, etc. If a USCG ice-breaker is used it would be a poor use of tax money to benefit so few and harm so many.


Ditto...show some love for the small businesses. I am trying to plan my first trip out there would hate to see it go.


----------



## die4irish

swantucky said:


> That being said does anyone think if I go to the quad dealership and told them I was going to stand in the showroom singing showtunes in a thong they would get my iceride done quicker?? I'm dyin' here


I have pictures.


----------

